# Greased Lightning Showroom Shine - Discuss



## lucky_paddy

Anyone tried this? would be interested in comments reviews etc.


----------



## Hasan1

Iv used this on cars I had before but always washed them 1st. Would never use it on my BMW tho. AG for me. How could anyone think that you would be able to wash a dirty car with it. Smells nice tho and good on windows


----------



## bero1306

Expensive way to swirl your car imo.


----------



## 66Rob

Yes i have tried it.

Best glass cleaner there is :thumb: 

Have used as quick wax AFTER washing or if the car has only light dust, wouldnt use it like shown on Ideal World on mud etc. 

Also the spray head although good quality gives a wide spray that goes everywhere (every nook and cranny) so i would suggest decanting it into a different bottle or as i do and spray onto the MF. 

Give a good finish tbh (and smells good)

Rob


----------



## -Kev-

bero1306 said:


> Expensive way to swirl your car imo.


not if used with common sense..


----------



## Damon

Great if used as a quick detailer on a dusty car but i would never use it on a dirty car. As others have said its a fantastic glass cleaner and does offer protection unlike a lot of other quick detailers. Very good product and i wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## bero1306

-Kev- said:


> not if used with common sense..


So its cheap then and swirl free. I think not. There is no way you can clean a very dirty car on the cheap swirl free with a spray and a microfibre. Believe me i wash my car with all kit and i struggle to keep my black paint swirl free.


----------



## -Kev-

by common sense i mean use it as any other quick detailer, i.e wash the car first


----------



## bero1306

-Kev- said:


> by common sense i mean use it as any other quick detailer, i.e wash the car first


This is not what this product is for. Its a AIO cleaner where no water is used mate. If you require a QD just buy one.


----------



## -Kev-

bero1306 said:


> This is not what this product is for. Its a AIO cleaner where no water is used mate. If you require a QD just buy one.


im aware of what it is thanks, a QD with carnauba content. others have used it as a QD with no problems. im not the one asking about this product btw


----------



## bero1306

I know but you are the one that quoted me. 

I know someone who tried this waterless wash system and it worked out expensive per wash and imo when taking mud of your car with a microfibe it will swirl. If you have no access to water then i guess its ok. The End. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I have two bottles of it and it's ****e.

It's good like Kev said for a wipedown when the car is clean and dry but useless at anything else. Oh and screenwash that comes with it is the best I've ever used :thumb:


----------



## chillly

Found it to be a very good product on paint and glass. One of the best uses for me is if you have the odd panel to do due to bird bombs tree sap etc etc and you dont want to wash the whole car. Instant clean and protection until you wish to do more. Is it worth having trying ? Yes


----------



## pebblemonkey

I have two bottles of this that my mother(qvc addict!) bought me. Came with 8 nice micro-fibers too:thumb: She thought it would save me time cleaning my car....bless her. Anyway I use it every now and then as a QD after washing and it does leave a very nice gloss finish. Going to give it a go over the coli on the the Gf's mini and see if I can get another few weeks out of it. I don't think I would buy it myself though.


----------



## Jsmcn68

I've used it at times as a wax + sealant in 1 after washing our Blue Focus as I found it removes water marks and is also far easier to apply and buff up than Megs Nxt wax and probably provides the same protection and shine although on my own Panther black Focus I prefer to use Blackhole glaze, Jetseal sealant and then Dodo wax purple haze wax lol. I have a workmate who uses it as a waterless wash and swears by it even stating it removes Tar but I for one wouldn't recommend it except as a quick wax.


----------



## Lowiepete

I really don't know why this product always seems to be the focus of such
polarised views. It's definitely the "Marmite" of detailing. However, when it's
used properly this is a very effective cleaner and wax AIO. Things like tar,
bird-bombs, tree-sap and even water-spots are all easily within its cleaning 
scope. If you want stainless-steel that won't finger-mark for a while and 
spotless glass, then again it's fantastic. 

Two key points, try and get as even a spray as you can and then allow it 
some time to do its work. Biggest drawback is that overspray dries white. 
Cheapest place to buy is often on eBay, though all-in-all, it is not a cheap 
choice.

By no means can it be considered as being rubbish. Most of the products in
the Greased Lightning range work really well. The oil and coolant additives,
for example, are other products I'd not hesitate to recommend. Each one
that you use gives you more confidence in a company that certainly does
its R&D properly.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## PaulinLincs

I have been experimenting with this for a couple of months now. I clean half my bonnet with this and half with water two bucket method. Yes it gets in every gap known to man but as for swirls ? None . The water side a few. I have used it to get rid of flys tar sap and water marks. Its really good if you are careful. Rest of car has z5 and vics concours on and durability is not far off these. BUT the look of showroom shine is not as good. So yes it is good and yes it works as described but it has its limitations . The car is a flat black saab by the way so a good test bed I think you will agree.


----------



## Evomike

I've used it in the past, and as already said, it is an excellent glass cleaner and leaves a layer of protection too.

It also leaves a good finish on paintwork but it can be quite messy to use. I always used end up with white residue in the most awkward to reach gaps and it also stains black trim (despite their claims)

Quick question though. I see some people use it as a QD, but as it contains a fair amount of cleaners, would this not help to degrade/strip any existing layers of protection?


----------



## PaulinLincs

It strips whatever is underneath it and puts its own protection down. Thats why I dont use it on the whole car.


----------



## Evomike

Thought as much, cheers :thumb:


----------



## pebblemonkey

Does anyone know for certain what it contains? I find it hard to believe that it will strip your Lsp totally...any tests been done or maybe I should do my own.


----------



## phillipnoke

I use it for quick polish no problem at all with it


----------



## PaulinLincs

Wouldn say its strips lsp completey but I believe it is heavily solvent based (the liquid on top) and we all know what solvent do to lovely wax.


----------



## WannaBd

I've not used it, but I've seen a car, black vectra, at a place were I valet, regularly cleaned with it, I regularly talk to the owner and he told me he uses it, twice weekly, I was certain I'd see his car covered in swirls, it was a sunny day i checked all over his car but I could hardly see any! He hasn't machine polished it, it's 02 reg, and he said he hasn't used his usual srp on it all year, so my question is, does it contain fillers too? Seems like a good product.


----------



## Damon

This is a great product as a final finish spray ive used it on a slightly dusty car a couple of times. It will give great results and adds that extra bit of wet looking shine to your waxed car. Best glass cleaner i have ever used and really wouldnt be without mine. Brings the best out of my Ultimate Green paint on my RS. I really like the stuff.


----------



## Charlie9325

I have a post on another thread about my proposal to attend to a couple of scratches and some light swirling by claying, waxing and sealing my car.

The reason being is that there are a few swirls and these were there when I got it. I have been using Greased Lightning almost weekly for about three months and I noticed the difference the first time I used it. It brought out a depth of shine so good that someone asked if I had had the car detailed

I've used it as the main car "wash" using it on windows and windscreen were it excels although they recommend not to be used on windscreens. I've also used it as a detailer after a wash and have not noticed any additional swirls. There is a deal on just now with the manufacturer buy one litre get 1 litre free plus 4 M/F cloths for £24.99 + postage. Ideal World are doing 3 x 1 litre bottles for £29.98 + postage

http://www.greasedlightning.co.uk/viewproducts.php?set=32

http://www.idealworld.tv/_168783.aspx

I'll see how my journey into blitzing the car goes but it will have to be good to beat the Greased Lightning.


----------



## shine247

Charlie9325 said:


> There is a deal on just now with the manufacturer buy one litre get 1 litre free plus 4 M/F cloths for £24.99 + postage. Ideal World are doing 3 x 1 litre bottles for £29.98 + postage
> 
> http://www.greasedlightning.co.uk/viewproducts.php?set=32
> 
> http://www.idealworld.tv/_168783.aspx
> 
> I'll see how my journey into blitzing the car goes but it will have to be good to beat the Greased Lightning.


Does anyone else find it annoying that a a product is only sold by the company that makes it (in the main), they set a MRRP and tell you it is a great deal and then start offering 2 for 1 or some other deal as if they are doing you favour. I know GL is sold by couple of other retailers but even in the case of Ideal world the same applies. Happens all too often and all it means to me is they are charging way over the top in the first place and treating people like suckers. Happens all too often.  Rant over but I am sure some of you will know what I mean.

Having said that, this was a useful post if anyone wants some GL right now.


----------



## scoobymad

As already said it is not a rubbish product.....


----------



## Lowiepete

shine247 said:


> Does anyone else find it annoying that a a product is only sold by the company that makes it (in the main)


Yeah, completely agree! This "cartel" selling must be netting them some huge 
returns. The price point currently leads me to look much more closely at 
alternatives. Curiously, I'm missing its cleaning power more indoors than I am
for the car.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## herbiedacious

l use it a lot round the house,just got some more from Netparts the other day and it seems like the formula has changed,there's less solvent in the mix (less than 1/2inch on the top of a 1 litre bottle) and it seems to haze more slowly. No mention of carnuba on the label any more either. Works just as well as it always did on the kitchen worktops,shower screens etc.


----------



## nicks500

*taken the plunge*

well I bought three bottles of this from ideal world for £30 for my wife's car (which is silver by the way) and because it had been washed in a while I thought I would try it like an AIO. I am a big fan of ONR for the washing side of things and use it all the time so finding a all in one product that even my missus might use could be good. I tried it as advertised but there was too much dirty ingrained into the car and she needed a wash/claying first. After that it was a dream to use and works very well, much more noticeable effect than any product I have used before. Now that I have a layer or two of this stuff on the car I will try it out without washing her next time. My wife is very pleased. Now here is the shocker I tried it on my car (pale blue) and yes my car has had the full treatment-ish(wash,clay,wash,hd-cleanse,glasur) so I was using this as a QD and I love it. Dont get me wrong I do love spending hours and hours cleaning my car but sometimes I want to drive her and I just want to top up the shine beforehand and this is much better imho the megs QD in this respect. Im very pleased and surprised .

On the question of will it remove any product already laid down well without scientific evidence I would say no just because the cleaning part of the showroom shine separates after a while and forms only a 10th or less of the liquid

I think just like ONR people should give this a try and make their own decision, I myself will be using it a lot as a top up and for emergency purposes while on holiday (yes sad I know)

oh yeh and it works great on glass and external plastic trim


----------



## Celica steve

I think people are paranoid if they haven't used water on their cars.....doesn't feel like its been properly washed 

As my Toyotas are over 20 years old, I much prefer to use as less water on it as possible, so as not to encourage rust 

Once you've given your pride and joy the BIG onceover, I've found these waterless wash a joy to use. Yes I do enjoy spending hours on my car, but I do also like to drive it ........then come back and use the waterless before putting it back in the garage.


----------



## President Swirl

*Showroom shine*

I'm the ultimate sceptic for stuff like this, however, i have to say i was impressed. As above i would wash a really dirty car first, and if you have a premium wax on already, it is a good q.d. Whenever i have a bottle it is useful for a quick bit of bling and protection, on freinds and families car's when you don't have time for all the kit. I think it gets a bit of unfair press really.


----------



## Jacktdi

Best window cleaner I have ever used, don't think much to it on bodywork.


----------



## SKY

I use it for the house windows and UPVC window ledges.
Does anyone do there outer windscreen with it?


----------



## Webmonkeyuk

ive used it on all of the glass apart from the front window, dunno why just the people on the tv say dont as it can make it glare in the night when headlamps shine on it


----------



## Horatio

Been using this for quite some time. Used to use pro-shine off QVC many years ago then all of a sudden they stopped selling it. Tis good for a quick top-up wash. Helps keep dirt off the wheels too.


----------



## Tazz

waterless washes, awful products, another product directed at people who dont know how to clean a car, so im surprised theyre getting reviews on here

a mate uses the mantis version as a QD on his transformer edition yellow camaro, i cringe when he uses it, it smears really bad

if a car needs a wash, then wash it with a proper shampoo and warm water, if the car needs a quick detail, then detail it, i dont see the point of these waterless washes


----------



## MirfieldMat

Tazz said:


> waterless washes, awful products, another product directed at people who dont know how to clean a car, so im surprised theyre getting reviews on here
> 
> a mate uses the mantis version as a QD on his transformer edition yellow camaro, i cringe when he uses it, it smears really bad
> 
> if a car needs a wash, then wash it with a proper shampoo and warm water, if the car needs a quick detail, then detail it, i dont see the point of these waterless washes


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

have a go, you may like it


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Horatio said:


> Been using this for quite some time. Used to use pro-shine off QVC many years ago then all of a sudden they stopped selling it. Tis good for a quick top-up wash. Helps keep dirt off the wheels too.


Proshine still on the market bud 

http://www.netparts.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=56


----------



## Tazz

has anyone tried these 'waterless washes' as a drying aid instead, like a time to dry to help run water off the car?

either demon shine, mantis or greased lightning?


----------



## m411mtf

Webmonkeyuk said:


> ive used it on all of the glass apart from the front window, dunno why just the people on the tv say dont as it can make it glare in the night when headlamps shine on it


They do often warn against use on windscreens.

I find all this criticism of GL a bit unfair. It's not aimed at professional detailers and those who do buy it want to use something that makes their cars look good with minimal effort. It does just that.


----------



## MirfieldMat

Tazz said:


> has anyone tried these 'waterless washes' as a drying aid instead, like a time to dry to help run water off the car?
> 
> either demon shine, mantis or greased lightning?


i have used demon shine for drying aid and it is fantastic, the water just sheets off, but then that is its intended job and not a waterless wash.

Mantis i have never used, and I imagine the high wax content in GL will make it hard to use for drying purposes. Would definately use it as a stand alone wax though after washing.



m411mtf said:


> They do often warn against use on windscreens.
> 
> I find all this criticism of GL a bit unfair. It's not aimed at professional detailers and those who do buy it want to use something that makes their cars look good with minimal effort. It does just that.


exactly :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tazz

i may just take the plunge and go for demon shine then as a water aid, but only as a water aid i may point out, lol


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Tazz said:


> i may just take the plunge and go for demon shine then as a water aid, but only as a water aid i may point out, lol


Thats what its for, its not a waterless wash.

`CarPlan Demon Shine Spray On Shine

No time for waxing? Find polishing boring? Use Demon Shine!

CarPlan Demon Shine Spray On Shine is the instant way to give your car a brilliant shine with NO effort. It is so easy to use and you can get that 'Just Waxed' look in minutes with no hard rubbing or polishing, just a devilish 'Mirror Finish' shine that lasts for weeks. Firstly wash with a conventional car shampoo - no need to dry off - simply Spray on the Shine as you dry a panel at a time`


----------



## jcrease

I tried it last winter (Greased Lightning) after seeing it on the shopping channel. My expierence with the product did not go too well, ended up with swirls and scratches. The car was filthy though and perhaps I was not using enough product. I now use it for door shuts and under bonnet and it does a good job in these areas for me. I have purchased some ONR wash to try.


----------



## ferted

I was in my local BOYES shop yesterday and they have the Greased Lightning products in
They're currently doing a 1L bottle which I think was £10,they also have a 3 bottle gift pack showroom shine,wheel cleaner and I think interior cleaner for £24.99 also they had some small 250ml bottles of tyre dressing,window cleaner and a couple of others I can't remember these were all £5
I was having a look at a bottle of S.S as it looked funny as the products had seperated in the bottle about 2-3 inches at the top was a yellowy coloured liquid and the rest looked a bit like a liquid wax in colour,I gave one a shake and it mixed pretty well
I did consider buying a bottle but the name made me think it sounded a bit naff and cheap so I didin't bother
Anyways if you have a BOYES near you it could be worth checking them out


----------



## GSD

The seperating is natural,just what it does.


----------



## macmaw

I quite often use it as either a QD, or sometimes even LSP, & it's a pretty good drying aid too, & as mentioned, excellent on glass.
I don't use it as intended for cleaning though.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

jcrease said:


> I tried it last winter (Greased Lightning) after seeing it on the shopping channel. My expierence with the product did not go too well, ended up with swirls and scratches. The car was filthy though and perhaps I was not using enough product. I now use it for door shuts and under bonnet and it does a good job in these areas for me. I have purchased some ONR wash to try.


Are you sure the car didn`t already not have swirls etc that were filled because the GL will clean/pull them 
out. 
Anyway you`ll not be going far wrong with ONR, it is good !


----------



## Shinyvec

I used to use it before I came on here but never as seen on the TV as I always washed the car first and then dried and thenused the product. I cleaned the paint quite well I thought as it dissolved tar spots and got rid of sap and bug splats. The 2 bottles I have now just fill my collection but I dont use them anymore but I suppose they would be ideal for the Caravan and be used as On Site Detailer


----------



## andrewone

Before getting into detailing it was a great way to give the car a little shine after a wash but now im into detailing properly, i only ever use it on the caravan!! its a great quick and easy product to use on it as its so big!!


----------



## lesdon499

I was given some showroom shine and thought I'd give it a go. I washed the car as normal and tried it. It will remove tar - not built up, you can get it on trim - but it does leave a film, it is fantastic on windows and all the girls at work want a bottle. It is probably a QD but since using this I have gone down the Meguiars route. In my limited experience it is worth a blast and although it beads water I think you can get better.


----------



## DSport

I used it on a dirty car, WITHOUT washing it first, the car was black, (Fiesta ST500) 
I had an agreed value trade in set up on it, so thought I'd try it, worst case scenario, I'd just use some megs "ultimate compound" to fix it up

No need though, came up fine. (as you can see the quality of paint work wasnt highest quality from the factory)

it does leave residue on anything other than paint work though, (edges of vinyls and window seals etc)


----------



## DSport

oh and on the glass:










Obviously, I wouldnt of tried it if I was trading it in. Would I do it again? Probably not, I tend to now use snow foam and rinse for a quick midweek clean. But on he weekend, snowfoam, rinse, two bucket method followed by quick detailer, every 4th week I also polish and wax.


----------



## RedCloudMC

It's an OK product. I nicked some of my old man's to try. I then ended up buying some for...no, not the cars....but for my road bikes (pedal bikes that is). Saves washing them down and does an OK job. 

I have used it occasionally as a QD around door shuts on my own car when I was running out of time...but would never use it as they advertise it.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## DSport

also works great on ceramic hobs and mirrors around the house. Oh and the chrome shower heads etc lol


----------



## FRMATT

After reading this thread there doesn't seem to be a proper answer to whether it strips wax that was already there when using as a QD. Or does the wax contained in it replace that? 

The two bottles I got for christmas will has for ages doing just the windows otherwise lol


----------



## ford nut

I use this quite often as a quick detailer, its fantastic at removing bird lime, tar and if you live in the countryside as i do, gets rid of fly sh1te as well, even washing the car doesn't move that stuff, (god now's what they eat..lol).

I would never use it as a complete replacement for a decent wax though...
Also it seems to love finding its way into door shuts etc, and never get it on trims / plastics, but as a quick clean up on a lightly dirty / dusty car its great.

Never had it cause swirls either......:thumb:


----------



## ihiba

Watched a neighbour use GL on his Toyota, very impressed. He also uses it on the UVPC frames & widows. That said, I haven't the guts to try without washing first. No prisoners taken with black paint


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

ihiba said:


> Watched a neighbour use GL on his Toyota, very impressed. He also uses it on the UVPC frames & widows. That said, I haven't the guts to try without washing first. No prisoners taken with black paint


As long as its not clarted up with mud it`ll be ok, I used it on my black Jag no bother.:thumb:


----------



## Hercs74

My dad got me into this... It is an awesome product as it leaves the same shine as using the normal wash wax techniques and you can do it in half the time...

It is awesome at removing tar marks and bird poo stains and lime marks etc... Its so good I used it on my wifes renault 3 times over the coarse of 10 days just prior to her getting it valued for a new car.. Before using it Renault offered a price which I responded by "Dont Insult me" Used the Creased Lightning as mentioned above and Nissan graded it as A1 perfect condition and gave her above the Glasses guide price....

On light coloured vehicles it is well suited... On dark and black vehicles I would avoid like the plaque.. It doesnt seem to produce swirls using the appropriate cloths and as long as you wash before hand, however it does emphasis the already present swirls.

I also use it on all my UPVC windows, doors and conservatory... On all the UPVC and glass... I do it all once a year... all mine are 5 years old now and still look as if its only just all been installed... My neighbours is just over 2 years old and looks about 10 years in age...

I wouldnt be without the stuff, but its not something I would use on brand new expensive cars. Hyundi / Ford / Mazda etc yes... BMW Mercedes only unless your a fool....

I wont be going anywear near my BMW with it...

Regards and Happy New Year

:newbie:


----------



## dis

looks so good on the shopping channel,however if i were to use it i would clean car 1st then use as a detailer!
think this is what most poeple do,as useing on a dirty car aint going to do your body work any favours!
i have seen and felt body work in the flesh after this product has been used,and it does seem to be very good.


----------



## trv8

Hercs74 said:


> It is an awesome product as it leaves the same shine as using the normal wash wax techniques and you can do it in half the time...
> 
> Before using it Renault offered a price which I responded by "Dont Insult me" Used the Creased Lightning as mentioned above and Nissan graded it as A1 perfect condition and gave her above the Glasses guide price....
> 
> I wont be going anywear near my BMW with it...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you take your car to 2 different dealers, you will get 2 different valuations anyway :speechles.
> 
> And if this is such an 'awsome' product, why won't you be using it on your BMW .


----------



## ihiba

Ditto,


----------



## Lowiepete

Well, I've got to say that I'm now hugely disappointed! The latest batch of
GLSS seems to have a changed formulation, so much so that the previous
degreasing qualities have disappeared altogether. I mainly re-stocked it to
maintain my cooker extractor hood - the GLSS used to make short work of
cleaning the steel mesh filter, now it doesn't 

I've just compared old with new and the smell is markedly different!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Lowiepete said:


> Well, I've got to say that I'm now hugely disappointed! The latest batch of
> GLSS seems to have a changed formulation, so much so that the previous
> degreasing qualities have disappeared altogether. I mainly re-stocked it to
> maintain my cooker extractor hood - the GLSS used to make short work of
> cleaning the steel mesh filter, now it doesn't
> 
> I've just compared old with new and the smell is markedly different!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


A change in formulation to meet the present or future VOC rules Steve ?


----------



## Lowiepete

DIESEL DAVE said:


> A change in formulation to meet the present or future VOC rules Steve ?


Whatever it is Dave, they've emasculated its grease cleaning power...

The upshot is finding an alternative _without_ resorting to strong acids and
stuff. I've now gone back to hating the cleaning of my cooker hood 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## pools_lad

Like others have mentioned, it is a great glass cleaner.. I use it for the inside of the windows in my home and it's good on mirrors too. I tried this but first gave my car a quick wash to get any dirt off. First impressions of this was great and it does make the car look really clean. It won't replace the autosmart wax I use though....


----------



## Lambsey

Lowiepete said:


> Yeah, completely agree! This "cartel" selling must be netting them some huge
> returns. The price point currently leads me to look much more closely at
> alternatives. Curiously, I'm missing its cleaning power more indoors than I am
> for the car.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I don't think the manufacturers of this prefer having a "cartel" on their own product. Business sense tells us that the more retailers sell your bottle, the better the turnover of your company. Self-selling is often used by smaller companies trying to get their product noticed by the "big boys"....


----------



## Twisterboy

I have used this in the past and have had no issues with it. I seen the ideal world ad that mercedes uses it so if they are ok with it then should be fine on my toyota.

Davy


----------



## rottie

the end :thumb:


----------

